# Ammonia



## syrus410 (Jun 9, 2005)

Im geting hopeless. Im bout to give up. Just last week my tank was fine. Anyway now It has 8.0 plus ammonia in it. Ive done water changes cleaned it added ammolock everything. Ammonia wont go away? What else can I possibly do. I have had Myp's in there for like 3 months. This is about the final draw. I cant check any of my other peramiters because Im at work and had my girl do it.HELP


----------



## theanimedude (Jun 4, 2005)

how big is ur tank1?!??!? and how many P???? u shouldnt have any probs unless your tank is too small and u got too many P's in there......what kind of filter do u have?


----------



## syrus410 (Jun 9, 2005)

Got 4 2-3 iinch red belly's in a 55. And two whispers for a 55 gallon


----------



## syrus410 (Jun 9, 2005)

ANYONE?


----------



## theanimedude (Jun 4, 2005)

syrus410 said:


> Got 4 2-3 iinch red belly's in a 55. And two whispers for a 55 gallon
> [snapback]1160295[/snapback]​


do not do a filter change. just let it be, all you need is more bacteria. thats the problem. and try not to feed them too often. feed sparingly. And i trust that u've cycled your tank. hopefully u didnt do a water change AND a filter change....


----------



## piranha_breeder01 (Aug 17, 2005)

i agree...i had the same problem in my 60....just let it be and let the filter go on its own for sure to let it grow some biological bacteria


----------



## theanimedude (Jun 4, 2005)

i guess....get some plants or soething. it'll help. and also. get some.....what ever to help wiht the biological stuff....


----------



## syrus410 (Jun 9, 2005)

It doesnt seem right though. I have had this tank up and running for 3 months. There is all kinds oh sh*t aLL over the filters. Im talking disgusting bacteria lookin sh*t. And it was fine last week.


----------



## syrus410 (Jun 9, 2005)

Plus I dont want the reds to die


----------



## theanimedude (Jun 4, 2005)

syrus410 said:


> Plus I dont want the reds to die
> [snapback]1160320[/snapback]​


hm........maybe u are over feeding, waht are you feedint them/?


----------



## syrus410 (Jun 9, 2005)

shrimp...mainly blood worms...feeder here and there


----------



## theanimedude (Jun 4, 2005)

syrus410 said:


> shrimp...mainly blood worms...feeder here and there
> [snapback]1160331[/snapback]​


eew blood worms??!?! kinda dirty, them lil things. maybe thats why, and remeber, Ps poo alot, i'm sure u have air bubbles correct? u need alof of those....if not then ur tank will start to stink. so yeah, always have good powerhead that blows air in it or something like that. and get some plants, that will really help. other than that, u should be fine.


----------



## syrus410 (Jun 9, 2005)

I dont have a power head or bubbles. And my ammonia level is above 8. Im not that experianced but I dont think that is fine.


----------



## theanimedude (Jun 4, 2005)

syrus410 said:


> I dont have a power head or bubbles. And my ammonia level is above 8. Im not that experianced but I dont think that is fine.
> [snapback]1160358[/snapback]​


go to the store and get some bubble, we've just solved your problem









I recommond a airpump or a powerhead. of get both!!! have as much bubbles as possible. powerheads are good though. the ones that u use to make an undergravel filiter? all it does it sucks up the water and there is a tube that sticks out and sucks the air. the more oxegen the water absorbs, it'll really help!!! since u have a 55 gallon, yes u need both!


----------



## syrus410 (Jun 9, 2005)

COO hopefully it works ill get on tommrow


----------



## theanimedude (Jun 4, 2005)

syrus410 said:


> COO hopefully it works ill get on tommrow
> [snapback]1160380[/snapback]​


it should!! try to get a long stick thingy where the air goes through if u dont plan on getting a powerhead. but main thing is, get something that can bubble up your tank as much as possible. dont get an airpump and have a small little thing at the end that can only reach one side. u know what i mean? u need something wiht a little power. plus your RBP will love the powerhead.


----------



## syrus410 (Jun 9, 2005)

How will this help my water parameters


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

In most cases, aeration will not do a whole lot as far as cycling is concerned. It is needed though to assist in water agitation and oxygenation. But if you have 2 HOB filters they may be doing enough agitation.

In your filters, is the only media you have in it the filter cartridges? If so that may be your problem. Every time you replace a cartridge, you are losing most of your bactria that makes up the nitrogen cycle.


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

ammonia sponge


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

jiggy said:


> ammonia sponge
> [snapback]1160564[/snapback]​


Not recommended.

What brand of testing kit are you using?

At this point you should consider small daily water changes, adding salt, and looking into better filtration.

You NEED to get that Ammonia level down to around 3.0 or lower. In alot of cases, an ammonia level as high as yours will actually bring the cycling process to a crawl.


----------



## syrus410 (Jun 9, 2005)

Using that master kit or something like that. Has all tests in one. Both filters take two slide in wool type things. That equals 4. Out of the last 3 months I only replaced one. As far as i know i thought my tank was already cycled. But I guess not. Im pretty confused and irratated at this point.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

I was following your other thread in the diesease forum., For your filters I reccomend filling them with only sponges and some sort of biomedia, like bioglass or biomax..etc..

Thats all I would do, these never need replaced, periodically as needed, just dunk the sponges in a bucket of aquarium water and squeeze them out, thats it for filter maintenence.I feel you need to get a real nice bacteria bed started, little piranha like that are very hearty, must be pretty bad water conditions, I think this will help your system over all, once these levels get established in your biomedia, worst thing you can do is remove it and replace..........Dont buy intio needing ammonia remover and al that carbon packs that need replaced all the time....









I would do smaller water changes daily like 20-25% and re add, the salt(only dose the salt for the amount of water being replaced), and also whatever ammonia detoxifier you used(only dose amount of water replced), these products will protect your fish during these times why your tank stabalizes...



> doctorvtec Posted Today, 04:15 PM
> In most cases, aeration will not do a whole lot as far as cycling is concerned. It is needed though to assist in water agitation and oxygenation. But if you have 2 HOB filters they may be doing enough agitation.
> 
> In your filters, is the only media you have in it the filter cartridges? If so that may be your problem. Every time you replace a cartridge, you are losing most of your bactria that makes up the nitrogen cycle.


Pretty much more thoughrough explanation of what he said.....I agree "bubbles", oxygen is important and with your high ammonia thats why you wer getting the gasping your water is starving for oxygen, thats why the water changed help.......you just need some time for this system to stabalize, and build your bacteria, thats why its reccomended to have a good biomedia for this to colonize
But the oxygen wont help build bacteia...


----------

